# Texing?



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Is there an app to text to peoples phones from the Touchpad?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

My buddy uses Textfree all the time (it IS his cell) https://market.android.com/details?id=com.pinger.textfree&hl=en


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

maybe something like what'sapp or just using google talk to do the "texting"


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Google voice..

Sent from my Ice Cream Speedy


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Google voice..
> 
> Sent from my Ice Cream Speedy


This. My Google Voice number is also my cell number so I can text from my Touchpad (or from the computer via the website) and it will look like it came from my cell phone. I think you can only do this with Sprint though.


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

dtugg said:


> This. My Google Voice number is also my cell number so I can text from my Touchpad (or from the computer via the website) and it will look like it came from my cell phone. I think you can only do this with Sprint though.


Nope, Google voice works for T-Mobile hd2 and Touchpad just fine.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

scariola said:


> Nope, Google voice works for T-Mobile hd2 and Touchpad just fine.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


I'm not saying that Google Voice doesn't work with other carriers. I am saying that I am able to use the cell number I've had for almost ten years as my Google Voice number and that only Sprint lets me do that. Is that incorrect? Can you use your existing T-Mobile number as your Google Voice number? If someone texts your cell number will you be able get that on your Touchpad or the GV website? If you text somebody via the GV website or the app on your Touchpad, will the recipients see it as having come from your T-Mobile number?


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

you can use any US number you want. it's not limited to sprint.


----------



## escoe (Oct 29, 2011)

with my verizon # I can only use google-voice lite which doesnt support texting


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

porting ANY existing number to gv will work. one time 20 dollar fee (per US number) until Google disappears from the internet. I've ported 2 numbers. GV is my gateway for spams and any calls i dont like.

http://support.googl...&answer=1065667


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

NoMadMan said:


> porting ANY existing number to gv will work. one time 20 dollar fee until Google disappears from the internet. I've ported 2 numbers. GV is my gateway for spams and any calls i dont like.
> 
> http://support.google.com/voice/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1065667


Yeah but then you cancel your cell service and possibly pay an ETF and worry about getting a new cell line if you don't happen to have a spare one.

With Sprint you don't have to worry about any of that.


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

i dont know about the specifics in US carriers. I use PBXes with GV to handle all my incoming and out going texts and calls from the US and Canada. And I'm based in Asia. I think i'v gone OT from the OP's request though. my bad..


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

If you have an Android phone you can use an app called TexTab, it has a free version but it is limited. it connects to your phone through Bluetooth, doesnt really read your contacts well just shows phone numbers for the texts, and doesnt do MMS, but its easier than all the setup with Google Voice.


----------

